

I Just Gained Three-Thousand Friends Overnight - DanielBMarkham
https://plus.google.com/111016179271776331454/posts/4jLB9Yv5m9F

======
untog
I was mentioned in (and commented on) a G+ post that got good traffic on
Hacker News yesterday. I now have ~20 people following me as a result- not
3,000, but very eye-opening.

I've never really used G+ up until now, but the 'circle' ability to use it
both professionally and personally (without the two mixing) has just become
very interesting to me. Meanwhile, the more follows I get on Twitter, the more
spam-users I get tweeting at me.

------
DanielBMarkham
Wonder if anybody else is seeing these kinds of numbers?

